# Display Help =)



## bozkalay (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello Guys,

I'm interested in photography and I'm thinking of buying a new monitor. Not because of the photography only but I'm thinking of buying a IPS, good color coverage monitor + pivot options with a price limit... My price limit is max £230-240, I have been searching for monitors for almost two weeks and I wanted to open a discussion on this forum. Thank you in advance for your help. Here are some monitors I have in my mind:

1-Asus ProArt Series 23"
ASUS - Display- ASUS PA238Q

2-ViewSonic VP2365WB
Viewsonic » VP2365wb

3-Dell U2312HM
DELL Dell UltraSharp U2312HM 23'' (58cm) LED monitor VGA,DVI-DP (1920x1080) Black - UK : Dell Monitors | Dell UK

4-Samsung SyncMaster F2380M
23" F2380M Series 80 Professional Monitor | LS23NVMAB5 - SAMSUNG UK - TECH SPECS

5-Dell U2412M (Official Price is much higher but Amazon.co.uk price is £240)

Thank you again for your further comments and offers. Have a nice day....


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi bozkalay and welcome to TSF and the Photographers Corner :wave:

Although I've never used any of your listed monitors, Samsung and Viewsonic have excellent reputations for monitors. One point to be wary of, which was raised in a different section of TSF is that some Samsung monitors don't have any of the monitor-adjustment buttons, relying on software instead - *Link to thread*.

Other than that, I'd also recommend visiting a local PC-store, armed with a USB-stick with some photos on it, so you can compare the different models in 'real-time'.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I use an older Samsung 22" (Syncmaster2233BW) and find it excellent for image work - it does have buttons on the side for adjustment but I use the adjustment settings in the nVidia control panel and have the graphics card control the settings.
Dell UltraSharp series monitors are also getting good write-ups from a number of photographers.
Unless you know someone with a Dell it'll be hard to compare "in the flesh" with Samsung etc.
Just a side note to WereBo's :wave: comment recommending taking a USB to a store - some may not allow you to use it there for security reasons & bear in mind that most monitors in-store are set to their "demo" mode: brightest and highest contrast to attract people to their clear, bright, saturated & sharp looks - not always the best settings to view subtle tonal & colour gradations in good photographs - ask can you try the settings adjustments.


----------

